# Foreign Language



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

My 5year old DS wants to learn a new language. He is currently into french and some spanish. I'm not sure what to do with this. Is there a program out there designed to teach little ones foreign language?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I know Muzzy is aimed at younger kids. I've never used it, so I don't know much more then that.


----------



## povertyknob (Feb 24, 2011)

I felt that Muzzy was kind of pricey.

Check at your library for some english/spanish books. Some teach the names of colors. My 3yo daughter loves Dora and speaks more spanish than I do! Think of a few things like yes, no, more, drink, tired, etc. based on age level that you could use interchangeably. Then find out online what they translate to and just start using them!


----------

